
Geolibertarianism - olalonde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geolibertarianism
======
zephjc
Because this is based around notions of geography w.r.t economy and society,
it might be worth trying to simulate it in Minecraft (one would have to set up
constraints to mimic scarcity of resources, etc).

